# amd radeon setting



## Alain De Vos (Apr 23, 2021)

Tip, in xorg I have much better performance when I use accelmethod "exa" instead of default "glamor".
I have no idea if there other settings which could be interesting ?

Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
    #Option "AccelMethod" "glamor"
    BusID "PC:1:0:0"
    Screen 0
EndSection


----------

